# List Your Crazy, Wacky, Irrational Fears!



## GLGfromCBL (Jun 9, 2010)

In my (admittedly limited) experience, those with social anxiety tend to have other anxieties that are closely related to their social difficulties (or maybe not so closely related!)

My wacky fear is of driving. I'm not a terrible driver, and I'm ok with it as long as I don't have to drive long distances (5 miles or more) in a lot of traffic. But put me in unfamiliar territory far away from home, and I get quite anxious.:afr

What's that you say? Public transportation? No thanks--I don't like to be crammed into a long metal box with (ahem) interesting people...plus I always have this wacky fear that somehow I'll miss my stop and end up far from my destination and far from any idea of how to get back. I'll admit that my driving-anxiety has unfortunately limited my life experience so far (rarely go to social gatherings, bars, clubs, etc.)

So what are YOUR wacky, irrational fears and how have they influenced your life?


----------



## Nathalest (Jul 14, 2010)

I can't drive at all, I'm absolutely terrified that I will crash (thanks years of "this is what happens if you crash" scare videos, you sure did your job :yes).

When I'm just walking down the street I think people are looking at me and laughing at me, though that's probably not so wacky for the populace of this website.

I both loathe and am deeply afraid of authority figures.

What scares me most though is that I'm not convinced that the above fears are irrational.


----------



## Whoareyou (Jun 8, 2010)

my fears are all rational


----------



## Amber78 (Jun 25, 2010)

Choking and drowning are two top ones for me. Also, anytime I feel even a bit off I am certain that I have some horrible disease and am dying. I also fear heights, bugs, someone breaking into my home, new situations, people in authority, having to have conversations.... I am too tired to even continue this list.


----------



## MeladoriMagpie (Jul 12, 2010)

Bees (and other stinging insects), sometimes mosquitoes, food (about 98% of it), drugs (illegal & legal, except alcohol, which has never scared me for some reason). It's all because I'm scared of an allergic reaction. I check for hives all the time. Shrug.


----------



## Some Russian Guy (Mar 20, 2009)

I'm terribly afraid of little children's screams...
they are my neighbors kids and their loud screams make me want to kill myself


----------



## hatepickingnames (May 14, 2010)

Clowns. I HATE clowns.


----------



## bballerlover (Jul 14, 2010)

i'm terrified of death, tight spaces, bugs, and disappointing anyone... ugh makes life quite tough...


----------



## Whoareyou (Jun 8, 2010)

demons


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

GLGfromCBL said:


> plus I always have this wacky fear that somehow I'll miss my stop and end up far from my destination and far from any idea of how to get back


I take the bus pretty much every day and I'm afraid of this, partly because the first time I ever took a bus in Los Angeles, when I'd first moved here, I missed my stop and ended up riding to the end of the line, not knowing where I was going and very stressed. I get really anxious about trying to go anywhere new with unfamiliar buses.


----------



## first flowers (Jul 17, 2010)

oh gosh. i have quite a few, haha. my biggest one is probably the telephone. every time it rings my heart starts racing. i'm terrified of driving, too! whenever i get behind the wheel i freeze up, making it impossible to concentrate. i'm also afraid of being posessed by demons, as silly as that sounds. especially late at night, when it's quiet and everyone else is asleep. but i think that fear partially exists because i've seen WAYYY too many horror movies!


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Wax figures. Or should I say, real people that have been covered with wax when they were alive. Which is what all wax figures are.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

I have a ton, but here are a few of the strangest.
- wigs (particularly those made with natural hair. I don't want to touch them)
- latex masks (don't want to touch those either *shivers*)
- household chemicals (have a hard time making myself use them)
- new medicines or vitamins (even if they're prescribed. I have to get used to the idea.) This extends to any food or drink product that has been enhanced with vitamins. I mostly avoid the food/drink items.


----------



## StickyFingers (May 12, 2010)

Spit. I'm not germaphobic or anything, I just can't stand spit. I know, I'm weird.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Walking on dry sand at the beach


----------



## Jillianne (Jul 17, 2010)

I also have a big problem with spit =(. Others and my own. My boyfriend hates that I don't want to kiss him but he doesn't get that I CANT! 
Also being murdered, the bath tub falling through the floor, getting chapped lips, meeting new people, dying, and never accomplishing anything worth being remembered for.


----------



## talkinglikeateen (Jul 17, 2010)

I'm afraid of water, ocean life (like fish, octopus, jellyfish, etc.), customer service people, small holes/clusters, tight spaces, being stuck in crowds (I have crazy personal space issues), I'm pretty sure I'm a hypochondriac too, and then I have a lot of other fears that are more SA related.


----------



## hatepickingnames (May 14, 2010)

Jillianne said:


> I also have a big problem with spit =(. Others and my own. My boyfriend hates that I don't want to kiss him but he doesn't get that I CANT!
> Also being murdered, the bath tub falling through the floor, getting chapped lips, meeting new people, dying, and never accomplishing anything worth being remembered for.


So being killed in a bathtub full of spit that falls through the floor while strangers watch would pretty much be your worst nightmare right?


----------



## pyramidsong (Apr 17, 2005)

^ lol

I am so with you guys on the spit. Also whales. Not sharks, dolphins, elephants or other big things, just whales. I have no idea why. I also hate feet, although that's more of a disgust than a phobia.


----------



## TheCanadian1 (Sep 14, 2009)

People that spit when they talk.

Public transportation... I will walk 20 km before I ever take the bus.

I used to jokingly think that there could be people watching me, like in The Truman Show. Then that thought became real and I became paranoid... but that went away eventually, I caught it before it got out of control. Scary how that works though.


----------



## Star Zero (Jun 1, 2010)

Open, dark doorways or closets, deep water, latex masks also, and my worst is aliens.......(the big headed, big eyed kind) >.> And i'm sure there are more i can't think of.


----------



## Star Zero (Jun 1, 2010)

pyramidsong said:


> ^ lol
> 
> I am so with you guys on the spit. Also whales. Not sharks, dolphins, elephants or other big things, just whales. I have no idea why. I also hate feet, although that's more of a disgust than a phobia.


^ I too am weirded out by feet.


----------



## toughcookie (Jul 21, 2010)

Blushing, having a panic attack, making social situations awkward by blushing and panic attacks. Then thats exactly what happens because I feared it in the first place!

I also fear how much my nose and ears will grow, because I read somewhere that our noses and ears never stop growing!


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

toughcookie said:


> Blushing, having a panic attack, making social situations awkward by blushing and panic attacks. Then thats exactly what happens because I feared it in the first place!
> 
> *I also fear how much my nose and ears will grow, because I read somewhere that our noses and ears never stop growing*!


I'm also scared of that.

I'm scared that everywhere I go, when people look at me, they think I'm mentally disturbed.

I'm also scared that when I die I'll burn in hell forever.


----------



## Northern Lights (Jul 22, 2010)

I am terribly afraid of doctors/ hospitals. 

A few years ago I have been running around with a broken forearm for 3 days before I could bring myself to visit a doctor.


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Gold jewelry...ever since I was little, I couldn't stand to touch the stuff. If I did, I would have to wash my hands repeatedly. I can't explain it. And little lizards. I know they can't harm me, but I'm still scared to death of them!

When I was really little, my mom had this life-size saint figurine, a "santo nino" or baby jesus that she placed in my room. Oh god. I was terrified of that! I couldn't sleep because I kept imagining it would come to life and walk off of my dresser to come get me.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Germs. I can't use any dishes at work because it just grosses me out. I don't share food/drinks with anyone.

Water from the bathroom. I just can't refill my bottle using it, even though it's the same water that I would get from the kitchen.

Driving. I'm convinced I'll get into an accident.

Sharks in the shower. I've mostly overcome this one though. haha


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Driving on the highway or in the city. Parking, especially the parallel variety.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

I used to have a fear that alligators would break through the bottom of my pool and eat me when I was swimming, gah such an idiot I was.


----------



## TheCanadian1 (Sep 14, 2009)

When I was little I thought hands would reach under the stairs and grab my angles when I came up from the basement. So I always ran as fast as I could!

I was also afraid of the furnace... I thought a Green Leprechaun would jump out the access panel and kill me... I know it had something to do with a warped nightmare and the guy off of Drop Dead Fred that brought about that fear.


----------



## TheCanadian1 (Sep 14, 2009)

layitontheline said:


> Water from the bathroom. I just can't refill my bottle using it, even though it's the same water that I would get from the kitchen.


It's definitely different from other water... (in my mind) I can't use it for anything else but washing either.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Phoenix87 said:


> Public transportation... I will walk 20 km before I ever take the bus.


I have this too, I don't drive but I rarely ever take the bus. I've walked long distances to avoid it on many an occasion, luckily for me I enjoy long walks. I also don't really go anywhere so it doesn't come up much


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Not wearing sunglasses in public because people will think I'm a loser who's trying to act cool


----------



## 3DR (Feb 18, 2009)

If I'm in a not so crowded theatre, and someone sits behind me, I think they're gonna try to stab me or something so I have to get up and move.


----------



## bazinga (Jun 9, 2010)

people are watching me. real people and perhaps ghosts. i am shameful


----------



## bazinga (Jun 9, 2010)

HardRock said:


> Not wearing sunglasses in public because people will think I'm a loser who's trying to act cool


this used to be me my whole life, until i discovered how well they work for anxiety. who cares what i look like

take a look around, you'd be surprised the amount of people wearing sunglasses. nobody cares


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

fishing line and fishermen, since I have told myself I am a fish all to often when I was learning to swim and when I do swim. I tried to think I was not human but different kinds of fishes and I lived in oceans, rivers, bays, lakes etc and off of tropical islands. When I walk by fishermen, I am afraid when they throw the line back to throw it forward, it will somehow snag on me, because it knows I am really a big friendly fish.

I also am afraid of veternarians because I have never had a dog that liked them so secretly I think they might know something.


----------



## Jayne311 (Aug 20, 2009)

Anything with the ocean. Sinkholes. I saw the headline for that story about a sinkhole a few months ago and I felt like vomiting it scared me so much.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

videoheart said:


> Dying in public places.


Dying at home alone and not being found for a while...I don't know why I care, because I'll be dead, but still.

Finding a dead loved one, of the human variety. Pets are bad enough.


----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)

I'm afraid of:

-The grudge pulling me underneath my covers and the ring coming out of the tv.
-Something grabbing or touching me while my eyes are closed in the shower.
-Looking people in the eye.
-Closets
-Toy spiders

....Yeah...that's all I can think of at the moment.


----------



## Irishdancinglass (Jul 29, 2010)

Clowns, Spiders, Insects - especially cockroaches and crickets, Open doors, The Dark, Wolf in my closet, Looking people in the eye, Driving, Public transport, Crowds, Conversations, Candles, Drowning, Marine life - except for dolphins, turtles and little fish, Talking on the telephone, I'm most definitely a hypochondriac and there's a lot of others but I really don't think I should list them all.


----------



## ChocolateBuNN (Jul 28, 2010)

I am scared of insects (Like cockroaches, flies) yet i'm not afraid to face a big wild animal.


----------



## UncertainMuffin (Sep 24, 2008)

Getting stuck in an elevator alone. If there are stairs nearby and I'm by myself, I'm hiking up no matter how high.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am afraid of getting pregnant, and I am a GUY! :spit


----------



## flinty (Apr 11, 2009)

hmmm....well, i have lots of fears--most of 'em are probably irrational. ~~~bugs, my PTSD symptoms {the nightmares and flashbacks scare me,} being so manic, depressed or paranoid that, somehow, the symptoms will never go away--that i'll stay in that state forever. also, people who are rage-aholics and scream and/or are violent and aggressive. i'm also scared of confrontation, and being all alone thru my life-even though i have friends and a family. 
i don't feel scared anymore of natural disasters, or plane crashes like i used to be...i have a better perspective with those fears as i get older. 
i would have to say that anger and rage of other people scares me the most~~ oh...and trust and intimacy are scary for me too. bleh:afr


----------



## SOME (Jul 13, 2009)

Well... One fear I always had is not being able to pee when my bladder is to the point of bursting. I'm scared that my penis will get clogged some how and I wont able to take a piss.


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

Okay this is morbid so please bear with me. I have a fear of exposing my neck when I sleep for fear that someone will come slit my throat in the middle of the night. So I either sleep on my stomach or hug a pillow so that it protects my neck. 

I swear I'm not crazy :um


----------



## carefree (Nov 16, 2008)

silentcliche said:


> Okay this is morbid so please bear with me. I have a fear of exposing my neck when I sleep for fear that someone will come slit my throat in the middle of the night. So I either sleep on my stomach or hug a pillow so that it protects my neck.
> 
> I swear I'm not crazy :um


omg. i used to have a similar fear (similar insofar that its sleep/bed related). when i was little i had a fear that there was a ninja that lived under my bed that wanted to stab me with a samurai sword through my mattress. Its what got me in the habit of sleeping on my side because i figured that there was less surface area to be stabbed. its completely irrational because if a ninja was going to stab me in my sleep there is no way he/she would do from underneath a mattress/my bed. You know the worst part, the fear started from watching that children's movie the three ninjas which isn't remotely scary. its funny to look back on! one of my weirder childhood memories


----------



## roseblood (Mar 1, 2010)

Spiders. Oh god, just mentioning them makes me really anxious. I have to check every corner of my room before i go to sleep to make sure there are no spiders. Then i call my dad so he could kill them.


----------



## Richard Miles (Feb 26, 2010)

1.Being ticketed....even this like people hands hovering above me or they pretend to tickle them selfs is enough to freak me out.

2. Deep water...not the drowning part i can swim fine, its just i don't want THIS TO HAPPEN TO ME.




3. back of a car... when ever i get into a car i always check the back just in case i don't find like a zombie or some monster while in the front seat.


----------



## fredbloggs02 (Dec 14, 2009)

1. Surreal noises and shadows.

2. Those Sesame street sock puppets and others, always scared me, they seem shady somehow.

3. Oh and I always check the back seat of my car at night for mass murderers or monsters before setting off.


----------



## Yellow123 (Aug 1, 2010)

I'm not claustrophobic, but I have an irrational fear of being trapped on an elevator that's full of strangers. I mean, literally, so full that I can barely turn around. That would scare the **** out of me. If I was trapped on there alone, it wouldn't be so bad though. I hate crowds, so going to concerts or parties worries me, too. I hate when I go to some place like Wal-Mart and it's so full that you can barely push your shopping cart. I do like to shop, though, which probably doesn't make much sense given my social phobia...

I'm also afraid of being laughed at or making a fool of myself.


----------



## jowen (Jul 23, 2010)

Driving also! ....I took about 25 lessons (and cried at most of them) - got really close to my test and then quit 
I also panic even when my boyfriend is driving. 

Swollowing tablets, it's impossible!

Airport security. 

Sprouting potatos????

Flying insects - bees, wasps, moths, daddy gross long legs yuk.


----------



## kakashisensei (Oct 8, 2009)

- People being too close to me 
- Being sniffed by anyone
- Demons taking over my body, similar to that in the exorcist
- Paranormal beings underneath my bed
- Developing schizophrenia
- Being touched in any possible way. My little sister get's a real kick out of this, the cow. 
- Becoming a serial killer in the future
- Living to the age of 50 and never accomplishing anything with life 
- Living to the age of 50
- Drowning |
- Being labelled 'creepy' 
- & Children - I know this is stupid, but ever since I watched a few Michael Jackson biographies...*shivers*...I am never EVER associating with anybody's kids other than my own. 

Yes...I'm totally not insane lol


----------



## Xephere (Jul 29, 2009)

-Dying alone
-Never accomplishing anything in my life
-Eye contact
-Being abducted by aliens
-Getting shot by some gang members while taking a walk
-2012, or the thought of any kind of doomsday events in the near future (I know that stuff is bulls**t, but I'm still scared of the thought that we never know for sure. I keep telling myself that nothing is going to happen, and it'll just be Y2K all over again, but we really don't know until that day. Not only that but the mass hysteria caused by people who actually _believe_ this stuff.)
-Flesh eating bacteria
-Being stared at (I hate when people stare at you non-stop for like 15 minutes)
-Unknowingly eating moldy bread
-Being kicked out of my house by my mom
-Living in the shadows of my little brother (he's 4 years younger than me and he's better at everything, and smarter)
-Losing my mind and having to be institutionalized.


jowen said:


> Driving also! ....I took about 25 lessons (and cried at most of them) - got really close to my test and then quit
> I also panic even when my boyfriend is driving.
> 
> Flying insects - bees, wasps, moths, daddy gross long legs yuk.


Those are two big ones for me. I'm so afraid of driving that I haven't even gone to take my written test, and I'm 21 years old. I don't really trust myself driving because I have a HUGE problem with depth perception, and daydreaming. I could see

I CAN'T STAND flying insects. I've always been terrified of wasps, bees mosquitoes, and even flies (I was teased in elementary school for being scared of those).



kakashisensei said:


> - People being too close to me
> 
> - Demons taking over my body, similar to that in the exorcist


I used to be terrified of this one. I remember staying up all night with the lights on thinking about this one in middle school. I would get scared of the smallest noise I heard because I thought that those were the demons coming for me. :um


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

Daddy long legs and grubs ugh! some heights too, talking on the telephone, lifts (I can use them but I fear I'll get stuck in one or get caught in the door as the door closes), interviews, long queues, airport security, ordering (getting over this one, sorta) toilet cubicle doors (sometimes they can get quite stiff to draw the latch across to get out and I fear i'll get stuck in there and have to shout 'lemme out, lemme out!' LOL) people staring


----------



## SummerShine (Jul 20, 2010)

I'm afraid of birds flying into your face and stabbing their beaks in your skull.

I don't know what the chances of that happening are haha.

Don't get me wrong, I like birds


----------



## SilentOrchestra (Jul 26, 2010)

-Needles
-Doctors
-Hospitals
-Medical equipment
-Being examined
-People being too close/touching me.
-Being raped.
-Walking alone anywhere alone at night
-Bugs (Mainly spiders.)
-Being stared at/criticized
-Clowns (No one should act THAT happy.)
-Penises
-Driving 
-Big open places
-Crowded places
-Being a failure
-Ending up alone and never finding my true love.

Really that's about it.


----------



## CrazyOne (Jul 20, 2010)

Heights
People
The magnets on the fridge not being perfectly straight and in catagories
Anyone I know dieing(to the point where i lye in bed for hours listening for murders killing my family)
Spiders
People looking at me :/ as weird as that is it scares the **** out of me because i know they will be thinking im weird and ugly etc..


----------



## RJF (Mar 29, 2010)

Ghosts, I guess. I've always had somewhat of a love-hate relationship when it comes to paranormal interests, but ghosts just scare the crap out of me. Probably has something to do with how I begged my dad to let me watch _The Sixth Sense_ when I was a little kid. In hindsight, the movie wasn't overtly terrifying or anything, but it scared me senseless when I was 10, or however old I was when I first saw it.

The fear morphed and moved around over time, eventually turning into a kind of morbid fascination with ghosts. I remember setting up tape recorders in my grandparents' 300-year old colonial home, trying to capture EVPs and other traces of the supernatural.

Then the interest shifted back to a moderate fear that still plagues me today. It's funny, because I don't even know if I believe in ghosts or not, but the thought of them scares me blind. Every time I spend the night in an unfamiliar place, such as a motel or a friend's house, I always catch myself holding my breath, staring around the room and listening for any sounds which I might consider to be unnatural. Every time the temperature fluctuates even slightly, I'll have somewhat of a minor, internalized panic attack.

Not as bad as it used to be, but I still have a hard time making myself use the bathroom in a perceptibly old building.

Other irrational fear I have is of mirrors, which is tied in with the aforementioned fear of ghosts. I always reach around the corner before going into a bathroom so that I can flip the light switch and not have to look at the mirror in the dark. Kind of a long story behind that one, but my depression helped to overcome that. Used to take bathroom breaks at the hospital I worked at and sit on the floor with the lights off. After a short fashion, I realized that I just didn't care about the mirrors any more.

Things like that happen with me all the time. I'll devote so much time, expend so much emotional energy on a certain subject only to have something snap within my mind and find myself not caring any more.


----------



## Amanda123 (Jan 21, 2010)

The dark.
Demons/evil spirits.
Bugs 10x.
Heights.
Falling in love.
Judgment.
Deep water.
Getting stuck in an elevator.
Losing my ears.
Wasting my life and it be too late.


----------



## lazy calm (Aug 1, 2010)

i'm not necessarily afraid of dying but i fear coffins. so i might wanna get cremated or something... 

i also fear

- sharks
- suffocation
- surveillance cameras
- being forgotten
- getting electrocuted
- aging
- people that i love don't love me
- being a single
- hospitals (especially their smell make me feel sick)


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

-Spiders
-Germs (have to wash my hands constantly)
-People that lick their fingers while eating - DISGUSTING
-Being judged
-Eye contact
-Getting fired
-Carpel Tunnel (I think I have it)
-Speeches


----------



## Misanthropic (Jun 25, 2010)

Never doing something significant with my life (like publishing a great novel ). 

Losing my job and becoming homeless

Acquiring some horrible illness or disease


----------



## Cartridel (Aug 3, 2010)

I love being on the road. I have a motorcycle, what's strange is that I have S.A. but I love getting a moment of attention from people who probably won't ever see me again and can't see what I look like under my gear. However when I'm waiting at a red light, I feel all the eyes of other drivers weighing down on, I twitch a little too. It's really a horrible feeling. As soon as the line turns green I disappear way ahead.


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

Losing everything and becoming homeless (worst one)
Some one in my family dying unexpectedly (husband, children)
Being absolutely alone for the rest of my life, something that happens that takes everyone away.


I have some insane ones I don't know should be listed here, so, I won't!


----------



## Revolution777 (Aug 9, 2010)

Nothing.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Afraid of endin up alone

And I'm always afraid that they'll burn me curry chips


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Also-

I'm afraid of being shot in the face/head while I'm driving, in my house, etc.

When I fall asleep at night, I make sure my feet are covered by the blanket out of fear that something will grab them in the darkness.


----------



## Belshazzar (Apr 12, 2010)

The most irrational is probably my fear of things suspended from the ceiling (is there a name for that one?). Ceiling fans, chandeliers, anything hanging from a wire. I avoid standing under them. In the Museum of Natural History in New York, they have an actual size model of a blue whale suspended from the ceiling. The first time I saw it, I was six or seven and my dad took me under it. Nearly crapped a brick.


----------



## kleewyck (Aug 13, 2010)

Whoareyou said:


> my fears are all rational


 So true! Most of my irrational fears are, just that, irrational. They are things I am learning to laugh or guffaw through, grin-and-bear at worst. The problem with any anxiety I experience is that it is well founded.


----------



## the Prince of nowhere (Aug 11, 2010)

I'm scared of insect's, especially bees & spiders.

I also have a fear of a plane falling from the sky and hitting my house, instantly killing me :um.


----------



## mc1439 (Aug 13, 2010)

Blusing! I blush all the time! I wish i had another irrational fear because with most peoples phobias you can't see it on their face so it's your own little secret. With blushing everyone knows your feeling something weird!


----------



## mike8803 (Feb 21, 2010)

GLGfromCBL said:


> In my (admittedly limited) experience, those with social anxiety tend to have other anxieties that are closely related to their social difficulties (or maybe not so closely related!)
> 
> My wacky fear is of driving. I'm not a terrible driver, and I'm ok with it as long as I don't have to drive long distances (5 miles or more) in a lot of traffic. But put me in unfamiliar territory far away from home, and I get quite anxious.:afr
> 
> ...


haha i had this fear before Nardil, after, not really so much. But I remember I did that fear. It was hard to overcome, thanks to nardil tho ;x


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

Heights, somewhat. I can get on a huge roller coaster and be perfectly fine, but if I even SEE someone who's on top of a building on television, I get dizzy and anxious. 
I'm afraid of driving.
I sometimes fear that a car will come crashing through my window and kill me.
And, of course, I have a lot of fears that have to with people.


----------



## littlemisshy (Aug 10, 2010)

Being overweight
Getting alzemeirs
Never getting back into the job force again
Never getting another friend
Getting wrinkles


----------



## crazaylulu (Feb 12, 2010)

i have too many fears to count... but to name a few:
-rejection
- being too ugly to look at
- being overweight
- tornadoes
- demons
- death
- people in general
- losing my hair.. even though i'm only an 18 yr old girl.


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

My fears...
Spiders 
Anything paranormal
Heights
Puppets.. you know, the ones on strings.
Other peoples blood
Flying.. ever since my last holiday
Mirrors.. at night. They're creepy. 
Being fat 
Crowds
Being in the sea
People being too rough with me and breaking something :lol
Dogs
People touching my bellybutton :lol :lol
Going Deaf.. or blind
Hospitals
Public toilets (well it guess it isnt a fear.. but i don't go in them ever.)
Seaweed


Im scared of a lot, i sound like a total headcase :roll
I could probably add more..


----------



## thesilenthunter90 (Mar 18, 2010)

wasps.

A wasp flew in my bedroom window this morning and I swear i spent half and hour trying to kill (yes i kill wasps). I was terrified even though I have never been stung:no


----------



## polardude18 (Oct 13, 2009)

I am kind of afraid of sex, I am not sure if this would be considered a rational or irrational fear though. Heights and bugs are also pretty scary.


----------



## sara01 (Feb 4, 2010)

I'm scared of drop offs in the ocean. What I mean is that when I go in the water, I imagine walking along and being able to feel the sand, and then all of a sudden nothingness underneath me. I just imagine that it is an underwater cliff and there is just dark water going down miles and miles and miles...
I tried to get over my fear of the ocean by surfing. I had to work up to it over many months (this was years ago), but it worked. Although I still have this stupid fear, I can now go surfing without a panic attack. Weird though!


----------



## zeptron (Aug 12, 2010)

Brain damage.

I am terrified that I will fall off of things or be hit by something or be kicked by one of the horses and not that I will die, but that I will have brain damage. Enough so that I won't be able to go to college and live my life the way I want to. 

Makes me shudder just thinking about it.


----------



## serenity2125 (Dec 12, 2009)

rejection, not reaching my goals, never finding someone who understands me and accepts me, being alone for the rest of my life


----------



## Pamela Isley (Aug 15, 2010)

*fears*

I have the rational ones the regular fears that keeps you alive, then there are some that are just kind of weird.

I am terrfied of birds. I will walk in a huge circle to avoid them. They are fast and shifty. If a dog is going to attack you... You know its going to happen, birds? You can't tell. Very scary.

I also have an irrational fear of breaking my nose. i'll stand way to the side and lean my head back when I reach for any swinging doors. Like the door is going to slam my nose. Or like if I trip? I could hit my face on a counter or something. I am not afraid of pain or blood or getting embarrassed my it, for some reason I am just petrified I'll break my nose.

Someone else mentioned whales? I can totally see that, you have no control over something that large. that would totally be scary.


----------



## factmonger (Aug 4, 2010)

-accidentally killing something 
-becoming disfigured
-gaining a large amount of weight
-having people think I'm narcissistic, aloof, self-absorbed
-apocalypse (as a result, not having access to adequate food, water, safety, shelter)

So many of these are about physical things...eesh.


----------



## Disastuh (Mar 20, 2010)

Being eaten alive by a bear

Brain damage

Disfigurement

Someone sneaking into my house and murdering me. Perhaps hiding in the basement, only to come out late at night and brutally attack me. I'm awake, it's 4:30 am, and this is the reason why...so paranoid.


----------



## daniel83 (Jul 25, 2010)

I'm scared of literally 'falling' into the sky. That gravity ceases to exist :/. That's the reason why I'm scared to go outside!

oh and I'm scared of ageing, I don't want to grow old I'd rather die young


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

I'm constantly afraid that i'll miss a step walking down stairs or think that theres an extra one at the top.
Every time i hear a clock ticking i feel an anxious need to get something done and i'm scared i'm not doing enough.
Burglars.
Feet.
People touching my back.
Looking through a peep hole,cos rationally i think someone is gonna shoot my head off through it.
Being alone when i'm old,and being old in general for that matter.
Seaweed.
Horror movies.
Being chased by something or someone horrible.
Not being good enough.
Having my nightmares become a reality.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

-bees/wasps
- i also hate when people burst balloons (or something similar) near me, it makes me jump (or if people pretend to fling an elastic band at me i flinch)


----------



## KittyGirl (May 14, 2010)

I have always had a fear that the dead will come back to life. Yes...zombies. My whole family gets cremated when they die for this reason. XD

...also, I can't stand body hair.
On me, I mean. Everyone else can be as hairy as they want to be, but if I see a single hair on my skin- it drives me insane. Must...wax...must...wax!!

ALSO- I'va always had a fear os suddenly losing my voice. I'd have nightmares when I would open my mouth to scream and nothing would come out. It's actually happened a few times before. That's why I quit Opera, actually.


----------



## mechuga (Dec 2, 2009)

fish with teeth and wild dogs. especially coyotes, even though they're like thirty pounds haha


----------



## Robot the Human (Aug 20, 2010)

Being shocked/electrocuted in any shape or form. I'm also very nervous trying to screw in light bulbs or plugging things in. This may have something to do with me plugging in a cut off extension cord when I was a kid.:shock


----------



## AK32 (Sep 2, 2010)

That I'll grow old alone, that I will never be able to pass my drivers test, & that I'll never be able to have any real friends or get a job. You know the normal things that everyone else does.


----------



## Manic Monkey (Sep 6, 2010)

As often announced by those around me, I have many fears, from fair ground rides to people having physical contact with me, or sitting near me, but fair ground rides is only the prospect, and I become bored once I have been on a certian ride once, and having physical contact with someone or having them close to me only makes me uncomfortable and, on occassions, flinch. However, I do have some rather irrational fears, those including:

Moths, a fear I suppose I have taken from when I used to visit my father, who is deathly scared of moths himself.
Having a mirror behind me, due to my fear that with my back facing away from the mirror, a person inside the mirror will take me into it, which stems from my paranoia, I suspect.
Dogs, a fear which stems from when I was seven, as I was bitten on the face by an allistration. The scar has shrunk over time, but I am still left with a small scar at the top of my cheek, sight worse in one eye more than the other and an irrational fear of dogs.
Dentists, although this fear has been tamed somewhat, after I was entered into a two year dental phobia programme, however, I still am in high anxiety at the prospect of seeing the dentist.
The underneath of a peice of furniture, which I suppose stems from paranoia, also, as I am scared arms will reach out from beneath and take me.
Darkness, as my mind constantly feels like I am being watched from said darkness and my mind plays tricks on me, causing me to begin seeing movements in the darkness and such, leading me to also fear, of course, arms reaching out and taking me.
Looking behind me, as I always think I am being watched.
Sitting in front of someone/sitting in front of an empty space, the fear of sitting in front someone in fear that they will talk about me and laugh about me or attack me, and the fear of sitting in front of an empty space being because I fear I will be taken, as I always think I am being watched.
Basically, most of my irrational phobias stem from paranoia, some stemming from social anxiety, and some stemming from enviromental factors. And yes, I do tend to live my life in constant fear, my favoruite place being in the corner of a room, with the light on and the television playing and sound playing, and my legs crossed, with bug spray beside me, no underneath of the chair I am sitting on, in a room with no mirrors in. This never happens, most of the time.


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

And of course land sharks...the damage they could do..


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

Rosedubh said:


> Looking through a peep hole,cos rationally i think someone is gonna shoot my head off through it.


Did you ever see the movie Saw II?


----------



## ju_pa (Sep 21, 2008)

E93 said:


> People touching my bellybutton :lol :lol


They touch your bellybutton ? :lol

I'm afraid of quaks who come to ask for a smoke.

You guys when you get fearful thoughts when at home then have a cup of chamomille tea. I sometimes experience depressive/fearful thoughts as I went over to all meat diet (primal ketogenic) so I always make a cup of chamomile then.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Ghosts in my room and demons haunting me when i sleep someone is under the bed and is gonna grab my foot. i cant sleep ever since i saw the show "A Haunting" about real life ghosts.. got me scared , even though ive never seen one.


----------



## monkeymagic86 (Jun 5, 2009)

_I have one at night when im in bed where if i dont put my hair over my ears that a bug or cockroach will crawl into my ear and lay eggs or whatever !!_
_Freaky hey !?_


----------



## laurenriots (Sep 15, 2010)

showers! So awkward.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

People hearing how many times I turn the sugar dispenser in the coffee room at work.


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

bowling.

too many eyes on my a**


walking past construction workers.


too many eyes on my a**


there are about 200 more that have nothing to do with my a**


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

-Looking under my bed during the night hours
-walking up a flight of stairs during the night hours
-Slow moving cars when I take walks during the night hours
-The same guy I see covering himself in his hoodie when I take night walks..I call him Hoodie man.
-being eaten alive by any animal.
-cemetaries because I feel alone and weird staring at the ground with dead people under it.
- being burried alive in a coffin like that scene in Kill Bill.
-when I'm driving I always think about the possibities of the breaks in my car not working and I drive off an interstate bridge or something.
- saying beetlejuice 3 times


-


----------



## rumjungle (Feb 13, 2009)

Pools/Drains


----------



## mike8803 (Feb 21, 2010)

t rex he's in my pants


----------



## honeybear1990 (Sep 15, 2010)

I'm terrified of anything to do with vomit. I'm also afraid of bridges, large ships, and unknown objects under water. I love swimming, but _things_ in water creep me out.


----------



## Narcissus (Aug 28, 2007)

honeybear1990 said:


> I love swimming, but _things_ in water creep me out.


That's a bingo! I'm the same way. I particularly like being underwater, but I'm freaked out if I see stuff down there. Old trees. Boats. Fish. There's always some trepidation over seeing some of that stuff. I _have_ gotten use to little eels, though. I like them.


----------



## Giraffe (Sep 7, 2010)

Massive, massive trypophobia -- the fear of holes and clusters. I recently saw a garlic plant where the flower was in the middle of changing into this hideous pod thing, and I couldn't stop shuddering for 20 minutes. I also remember finding a little "tube" in my chicken one day when I was a kid and I became inconsolably hysteric. No wonder I'm a vegetarian now.

I react more or less the same way to cat tongues.


----------



## Shizuko (Sep 4, 2010)

-Failing
-Rejection
-Being late
-Talking to males in person
-Spiders/Insects
-Meeting new people
-Going out


----------



## Yamirami (Aug 1, 2010)

-Needles,

-Anything sharp near my eyes,

-Sharks (I will never swim in the ocean. Hell, I can't even swim in my own pool by myself because I use to think there were sharks in the deepend as a kid...in the fresh water of course.)



monkeymagic86 said:


> _I have one at night when im in bed where if i dont put my hair over my ears that a bug or cockroach will crawl into my ear and lay eggs or whatever !!_
> _Freaky hey !?_


This. As well as any parasites getting into my body, cringe. D:


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

bending over in the garden. them taters got eyes.


----------



## Irish Hypnotic (Sep 19, 2010)

becuase of my borderline im terrorfied of losing someone that i have imagined is going to be my wife. people i barely talk to!! i hate it but hey its a learning process


----------



## kid a (Aug 26, 2010)

staring at myself in the mirror with the lights off...not many people do this but it makes me feel like im staring at a person that ive never seen before like i forget its me ;[

standing up in a room of people who are sitting down

staring at any inanimate object that has fake eyes for to long (teddy bear) it makes me crazy an really scared

getting chased by an animal. its happened to many times an has seriously scared the heck out of me everytime


----------



## Max Horowitz (Jul 21, 2010)

...anytime I end up sitting behind some girl even relatively close to mine own age at church or other function, she's going to think I'm being a creeper and stalking her, even though most of the time I was sitting in MY seat before she sat down in front of me. That's a completely normal line of thought, right?


----------



## NaturalLogOfZero (Sep 29, 2010)

HardRock said:


> Not wearing sunglasses in public because people will think I'm a loser who's trying to act cool


I recently bought some rey bands and think this all the time. I where them in my car but leave them there before heading to class.



Richard Miles said:


> 1.Being ticketed....even this like people hands hovering above me or they pretend to tickle them selfs is enough to freak me out.


I read the being ticketed and completely agreed. I'm so freaked out about being pulled over or doing something illegal. I also have paranoid day dreams about getting caught speeding 5 kph over and start a chase end up killing some one else or myself and ending up in jail or dead.

Other irrational fears I have the pleasure of enjoying:

- Fear of drinking and drunk people. I refused to touch Alcohol because of what I might do. I might become an alcoholic, I might become even more anxious.
-Fear of doing anything illegal, I can't even jay walk. Drugs are a big no no.
-Fear of one person walking behind me. Even if its a hundred yards.
-Fear of the girl I have a crush on knowing that I do
-Fear of letting other people know that I have a crush on said girl
-Fear of never being able to socialize
-Fear of losing control, stopped me from getting my drivers license for four years before my parents forced it on me 
-Fear of wasps, I was allergic as a kid and the fear has been ridiculous all my life. 
-Fear of being normal, which is accompanied by a fear of being abnormal.
-Fear of being judged, stared at, talked about, not being liked, or being the focus of attention
-Fear of people associated anything sexual with me. This is pretty crippling. I'm still afraid to say pregnant out loud. 
-Fear of being a lousy father or being like mine. 
-Fear of being inadequate. I'm short and super skinny this is almost always weighing on my mind. 
-Fear of telling someone close to me about my secrets because they wont understand
-Fear of going for a hike, losing my balance on flat ground and falling off a cliff. 
-Fear of people slightly younger than I am. 
-Fear of people hearing me sing along in my car, and either hating my music or thinking I suck at singing, which I do.

The more I think about it the more things I'm pretty afraid of.


----------



## ItemEleven (Apr 1, 2009)

That no one likes me.


----------



## melissarose85 (Sep 30, 2010)

-Phones
-Spiders
-waking up to find someone in my bedroom
-smallpox (I majored in history; I can't help it!)
-having to work somewhere I have to touch food


----------



## nocturne332 (Oct 2, 2010)

Parasitic infestations
Go-gurt (that horrifying yogurt that comes in plastic tubes) -along with most dairy products
feet
public restrooms
eating in front of people (more so the idea of people being able to hear me chew and swallow)
accidentally spitting while talking or stuttering (neither of which I actually do unless I am obsessing over not doing them)
this list could go on forever, lol


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

Luckily i haven't.Why?Does a peephole shotgun thing happen?


----------



## theJdogg (Sep 18, 2009)

This is pretty lame, but I always fear leaving dish soap in my dishes. I rinse my dishes way more than I need to. 

I always try to sit on exit rows in airplanes.

I really hope I don't offend anyone(I'll delete if it does) with this one and I feel this one is definitely stupid and irrational on my part. It's more about my own isolation and ignorance than anything racist. I live in one of the whitest regions of the US with very few African Americans and Hispanic Americans. We do have a relatively large community of Hmong people, for the size of the city. Still, it isn't that large, but I did have a couple Hmong friends when I was growing up. In my entire high school experience, I remember, maybe, a dozen minority students(half were Native Americans from nearby tribes.) out of total of 1300 students. Now, I only interact with African Americans a couple times a year, usually when I'm traveling out of state. I get so panicky. I don't think I'll be involved with "gang" violence or any of that crap. I just worry that I'll say something racist and/or really dumb, like "We cool, G?" exposing how ******* and out of touch I really am.

Worry that I'll write something dumb and/or racist on a post.

Hey, 100 posts!


----------



## pumpkinspice (Aug 8, 2010)

-running into people I know out in public
-people watching me when I'm outside
-people looking at me while driving
-driving in the dark, snow, or rain
-going out after a certain time of day


----------



## liso (Aug 15, 2010)

Going outside to get the mail. I'm always afraid I will see someone and have to say Hi or something. Pathetic.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

leaving voice mail messages


----------



## chenna (Oct 2, 2010)

-taking out my trash when my neighbors are outside 
-going completely broke and losing my house.. 
-that new people I meet will wonder why I don't have any close friends and then I'll have to explain it and they'll think I'm weird. Therefore I don't get close to people, thus making it impossible then to get close friends.
-spiders, hornets and any other insects with long legs
-getting old.


----------



## macaw (Sep 6, 2010)

- Leaving taps on 
- Leaving the stove on
- Leaving the oven on
- Not locking the door properly
- Going through a metal detector at the airport and getting in trouble for something I didn't do
- Getting breath-tested and getting in trouble for being over the limit when I haven't consumed alcohol or drugs
- Getting framed for a crime and having nothing to support my side with
- Sleeping with my feet uncovered


----------



## xxkaijuxx (Oct 6, 2010)

Let's see... Driving has been difficult and all my ER trips due to anxiety attacks were while driving. I freak out thinking about parking, especially large vehicles. Sea life is another, octopus/squid/fish freak me out and I am scared to swim in anything other than a pool (I never swim). Counting money in front of people. Saying something stupid in front of people and being judged for it. Bees, I run and scream. Terrified of someone breaking into my home and of demons/spirits. Period blood. I am a Caregiver and can't do my job if a female client is menstruating. Talking on the phone. Breast milk, I don't even want to hear anyone talk about it. Having blood drawn. I warn the person drawing my blood to not dig around for a vein or I will uncontrollably scream obscenities and totally flip out. Damn.. when listed, I really do sound nutty


----------



## Mimical (Sep 30, 2010)

- Everything.


----------



## rainbowOne (Sep 26, 2010)

Flies/insects in my mouth! 
And Daddy-Long-Legs, if I see a daddy long legs I will run a mile.
Also wasps, but thats cos I had a horrible incident as a kid.


----------



## Jayne311 (Aug 20, 2009)

Something preventing me from going to sleep. If someone calls after nine, I can't answer the phone. 9:00 starts my absolute quiet time. Or getting stressed out right before going to bed. I have nightmares sometimes about not being able to go to sleep because I can't find pajamas.


----------



## applescruff91 (Oct 5, 2010)

I have many. I'm terrified of bugs, no matter how small they are. I hate talking on the phone or having to leave someone a voice mail. When I walk down the street, I think people are laughing at me or think I walk weird which causes me to stumble. I'm extremely paranoid and I always feel like someone's watching me. When I walk in my room at night, I look around to make sure no one is there. Whenever I'm sick or a bit off, I think I've got some disease and I'll die. I can't walk past a group of people so I'll go out of my way to avoid them. I also don't like running into people I know in public. I have more but this is a pretty long list. lol


----------



## eccentricpeter (Sep 30, 2010)

Whoareyou said:


> my fears are all rational


:blank


----------



## SunshineButterfly (Oct 6, 2010)

I spit when I see toads, because I feel like when I spit, the'yll hear me and go away. Ive been like that for a while now. Its kind of funny.


----------



## Stantheman (Oct 11, 2010)

When I was a kid I had lots of ridiculous delusions..
There was like a 1 foot gap between the end of my bed and the wall, at night I would sleep like the wrong way across the bed, up near the front, because I was sure there were sharks or alligators swimming around in the air between the bed and wall... :S
One time, at christmas dinner with the family, at the end of the night my uncle was gonna drive my grandpa to the store. My uncle kept reaching in his pocket all wierd as they were leaving, and I was convinced he had a pistol in there, and he was planning to murder my grandpa when they left..(I had NO reason to think that, except the wierd way he was reaching in his pocket..) So I decided I was gonna go with them, I was scared out of my mind, almost sick, sure I was going to have to fight my uncle and stop him from killing grandpa.. He never tried tho.. He did buy me a bottle of coke and a chocolate bar tho..

Another one like that actually, one time there was this suspect looking man parked across the st from my house, and he was just sitting in his car for like 20 minutes.. In reality, he was probly waiting for somebody, or having car trouble or something like that, now that I think back. To me tho, it seemed he had to be putting his rifle together, and when he was done he would aim at my house and start shooting through the windows.. So I ran around the house and shut all the blinds and locked the doors.. Then I laid on the floor and waited for the shots to start. They never did tho..

Now days tho, I have diffrent "fears", just as ridiculous tho..
Cotton, from like pillbottles. I cant touch the stuff, just thinking about it makes me sick, just the texture, and feel of it rubbing together.. :S enough about that...
Nailpolish.. I am very grossed out when girls paint their nails.. I cant figure out why, but its just wierd to me.. To the point where, this random girl came up to me at this party one time, and she was clearly into me, apparently my buddy said she should come over and talk to me. She was really good looking, but, her fingers and toes were all painted bright red.. It was such a turn off, I couldnt even deal with it, she like grabbed my hand, and I pulled back and was like wierded out, I dont even know what she must have thought :S
Ive actually paid my little sister a 1 time payment of $60 to not paint her nails again as long as she is living with us lolol (shes moved out since tho, and still doesnt paint them when I come around out of respect  )
Whenever I enter an empty place by myself, like coming home to my apartment, or going to the bathroom at a store ect ect, I always do a quick sweep through the place to make SURE I acutally am alone, theres no one in hiding waiting to get the drop on me. (I think this has something to do with watching "Dexter" and some nightmares I cant really remember, relating to the show)
Im afraid of the internet kinda now, when it comes to sites like these, when I might post personal or embarassing things.. Im afraid somehow, someone from my real world will find something they can use against me in some way, and they will do so.

This one wasnt me, but I remember in school, there was this kid, who was scared out of his MIND of like 3 ring binders... I dunno, he always used duotangs, and he always would say ne didint like binders, and try to stay away from other peoples binders. Then this one day, the "class bully" you could call him, came over to the kid with his binder, the rings open, and he was opening and closing the covers like a mouth, and he was going "raah raah" like a monster growling or something. The other kid just lost it, like cowering down in his desk, crying, yelling stop it stop it. Really strange..

I also hate bumping old threads like this, esp when they are this big, esp with a long post like this, cause no one will read it and ive just wasted another 10 minutes of my life typing it.


----------



## ryobi (Jan 13, 2009)

-authority figures
-needles
-being persecuted
-being set up for something I didn't do
-the internet


----------



## beatlesgirl (Nov 19, 2010)

I have a fear of going to the doctors, AND also afraid of getting sick.. 
Balloons, germs, filth, sex, 

falling in love. <----- yes i said it. it's called Philophobia. lol


----------



## Dan208 (Dec 22, 2010)

Answering the phone.
Talking to my neighbors.
That people are judging me at all times.

This past July we went to Colorado Springs. While we were at the Royal Gorge, I kept our daughter, who was three at the time, glued to my side the entire way across the bridge, because I just had this feeling that someone was going to grab her and throw her over the side of the bridge. Even thinking about it now makes me very anxious.


----------



## CrunchyCarrot (Feb 13, 2009)

I used to be afraid of putting gas in my car. :|

I drive, but I'm still really tense when I do it, and I don't like driving other people around. I guess I'm afraid of that.

I'm also afraid of dying alone.


----------



## Kakaka (Apr 7, 2010)

Being falsely accused of rape.

This absolutely terrifies me. I've heard so many horror stories about poor guy's who've been falsely accused and I can honestly think of nothing more horrific. It's one massive catch-22.

To begin with you're totally humiliated - everyone thinks your a rapist (which for most people is worse than a murderer), it's likely you lose your job and your girlfriend/wife. Then you have to go through the degrading and stressful experience of defending yourself in court.

The _best _outcome and luckily the most likely, is that you're found innocent. But the fact that you were found innocent won't mean that people will just forget about it. There will always be people who have their doubts, maybe even close friends or family. It's a million times worse if you've worked to become someone of influence and then something like this comes along, destroys your reputation and sticks with you for the rest of your life.

Or _at worse_, by some fluke you're found guilty and end up in prison where all the other inmates want to chop you up into sushi. It's common knowledge that the first two places cons go in a prison riot are the medicine lockup for all the drugs and the secure unit to kill the sex offenders.

And the "victim" can do all of it nice and safely behind her veil of anonymity. Even if she gets second thoughts halfway through, she's obliged to keep pressing the charges as if she admits the truth she can go to jail for contempt of court.

What it boils down to is that if you've had sex with someone there's no way you can prove it was consensual. Or like in the case of Julian Assange where they had consensual sex and then she alleges he had sex with her while she was asleep. :roll

I still can't believe in this day and age they don't grant anonymity for rape defendants. It's disgraceful.

EDIT: I originally planned for that to be nice and short


----------



## ryobi (Jan 13, 2009)

That would suck. But I'm sure it's rare? that's why it's an example of an irrational thought. It's an example of catastrophic thinking. I do the same thing.

Being unfairly stigmatized is another one of my fears-I guess.


----------



## Kakaka (Apr 7, 2010)

Yeah, I don't know the stats but it's probably very rare. I guess the fear is based on the simple fact that if she (any girl I've slept with) _ really, *really *_wanted to she could absolutely ruin my life and then just walk away.


----------



## Dan208 (Dec 22, 2010)

I though of a few more:

Wearing my glasses in public. 99.9% of the time I wear my contacts, even if my eyes are bothering me.

I HAVE to shave every day or I feel I'm going to look like white trash.

Being randomly selected for a drug screen at work and something showing up and losing my job, even though I've never done drugs a single day in my life.


----------



## missmichelle (Dec 29, 2010)

fear of never being loved and being alone one day, never learning to love myself or be satisfied with life


----------



## SomberHeart (Dec 29, 2010)

Pool drains and vomiting (emitephobia). Very very irrational fears.


----------



## forex (Dec 29, 2010)

driving , its now like 7 years that i didnt drive , my leg begins to shake when i get in.

eye contact , i cant look someone in the eyes. eyes need to keep looking around for something.

i hate to talk about myself.

and the most evil of all "THE PHONE" .... just hate that piece of **** got dismissed from work because of that.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

Any sort of commitment.


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

Escalators. Those things are evil. I'm always afraid I'll trip. If there are stairs, I'm taking them.


----------



## VTinOR (Nov 29, 2010)

Ventriloquist dolls!!!!


----------



## lionlioncatcat (Dec 29, 2010)

very large open spaces, especially indoors. Pool drains, any sort of drain, even vaccum cleaners. the toiler, the sink, anything with a hole that i cant see where it goes, especially if it human sized. Those huge black metal grates in the bottom of some pools terrify so much i refuse to even get near the edge of a pool incase i fall in. Im also terrified that i will die alone or be a virgin forever. 

I can also relate to quite a few other fears, but those are just things i dont like, those listed above are phobias.


----------



## CrunchyCarrot (Feb 13, 2009)

NoSocialButterfly said:


> *that I have some rare, undiagnosed illness that is slowly killing me.


I forgot to add this one. Sometimes I think that I'll finally sort myself out, only to discover that I have five minutes left to live or something.


----------



## ryobi (Jan 13, 2009)

Kakaka said:


> Yeah, I don't know the stats but it's probably very rare. I guess the fear is based on the simple fact that if she (any girl I've slept with) _really, *really *_wanted to she could absolutely ruin my life and then just walk away.


I think as long as you ask, "is this OK is that OK" and you're respectful I don't think you would ever have anything to worry about.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Sharks...while I'm swimming in the pool. I can't go more than five seconds without scanning the bottom to make sure Jaws isn't coming up to nom on me. :um


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I have an irrational fear of talk shows or interviews that become awkward and don't go well.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

- Being burned to death, most likely by being trapped in a burning car

- Being photographed or filmed during a humiliating moment and then going on to become some huge youtube, internet sensation for this humiliating thing

- Having the lawnmower blade become unhinged and slicing off my feet by the calfs

- This sort of fits into the second one but having diarrhea in public..... kill me now

- Walking in a wide open space and suddenly seeing a very dangerous animal on the loose looking right at me. I blame Oprah for this, she had a woman on her show who had her face ripped off by a Gorilla that escaped. I also blame Oprah for the first fear as well, different woman got burned extremely badly in car wreck, and survived.... **** you Oprah

- Having my dog get run over by a car


----------



## LatchKeyKid (Jul 30, 2010)

-Machines with moving parts that can injure me, especially spinning and cutting components. Think blenders, saws, lawnmowers, etc.
-Large vehicles, like cars, subway trains, boats, aeroplanes, helicopters and elevators. Propellors and jet engines are especially scary.
-Large, deep bodies of water. 
-A crazy man on the street just snapping and deciding to murder me. 
-That I might be so fundamentally flawed as to be unlovable. :|


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

SomberHeart said:


> Pool drains


Wow i thought i was the only one scared of these lol.


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

Fatal Familial Insomnia (extremely rare I know, but wouldn't that suck?) never being able to smoke again, potato bugs, having a stroke, hand going through the meat grinder, killing someone in an accident, any kind of surgery especially brain surgery!!! getting stabbed in the stomach, having a spinal tap, losing my mind, commitment, never getting ahead in life


----------



## Implicate (Feb 1, 2011)

Running out of garbage bags or cleaning supplies, because not being able to clean to cope would likely cause some sort of sudden death.


----------



## Curtis090 (Feb 19, 2011)

Paper.. Yes. I don't have a "fear" of it, But the feeling of the paper.. So rough and makes me shiver whenever i touch it. It's bloody awful! I've learned to cope with it in ways.. Since paper is used EVERYWHERE :um


----------



## SarahClare (Feb 18, 2011)

Anything being pointed at my eyes.


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

Anything sharp. I have a knack for accidently cutting myself. I once deeply gashed my thump with a jello cup.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

You know those cell phone towers they desguise as trees or flag poles or what not? well one day I was out and having a wonderful thing we call 'panic attack' and I began thinking that these were actually some sort of microwave radiating devices placed all around cities to kill of the population at a certain point in time...it goes. Now I know that this is in no way a possibility or reality. But after that episode, whenever I see one I get shivers down my spine.


----------



## ImHiding (Dec 7, 2010)

Driving, answering other people's questions, being alone in "every day" experiences, going to hell


----------



## bigboi (Mar 2, 2011)

I have a fear of dying. I also think too much about what people think of me. Afraid of meeting new people. I'm afraid of losing my job. Its hard and I'm feeling like I got to quit.


----------



## VTinOR (Nov 29, 2010)

I have an immense fear of ventriloquist dolls!!!


----------



## JGreenwood (Jan 28, 2011)

Pickles. Ketchup. And Frogs.


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

HEIGHTS. gahhhh. I feel like that's a pretty rational fear though.
Also, I'm extremely jumpy and have ridiculous reactions to loud noises lol.


----------



## puffins (Mar 9, 2011)

the number 23...imagine to my surprise when the movie came out...omg.
oh yes and i turn 23 this year...i've been dreading this for about 9 years now.


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

I'm terrified of chipping a tooth, losing a tooth, someone random pouring acid on my face, and vitiligo. 

(just realize all my fears have something to do with altering my appearance. hmm, wonder what that says about me)


----------



## angus (Dec 18, 2010)

Everyone goes on Face Book and writes everything I do and makes fun of me, I i hope Face Book blows up or somthing F**k you face book C***s.


----------



## Soler (Mar 11, 2011)

- Not being able to locate a washroom when I need it

- heights

- drowning (not too irrational - I nearly drowned before)

- being homeless again (one time when I was young, our family was homeless) and dying on the streets. 

- stomach cancer - I'ver known two people who passed away from this and it was really painful

- phone ringing or vibrating. It freaks me out a lot.

- I get scared of driving in the dark and constantly think that I may have ran over someone and dragging them behind.

- basically being a failure at life (which seems to be heading that way anyways)


----------



## Chivor (Mar 9, 2011)

Soler said:


> - Not being able to locate a washroom when I need it
> 
> - heights
> 
> ...


Feel your pain about the washroom thing. 
My big problem when in an unfamiliar area.


----------



## shy girl (May 7, 2010)

Raising both of my arms in the air.
Raising my hand to drivers to say thanks for letting me pass in front.
My knickers showing while I'm wearing a skirt. (I spend a lot of time smoothing the back of my skirt down!)
Smiling in the wrong situations.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

Lately, after some thinking and exposure theraphy combined with CBT, i've come down to narrow the reasons why ppl wouldn't like me.

And as I eliminated reasons, I came to have no reason so now I'm thinking if there is no reason why I'm not liked by others, then it must be a curse/spell, and no matter how hard I try, I can't break it :mum

But at least i eliminated all others irrational beliefs...


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

what happened to this thread? I liked it!


----------



## JAkDy (Jan 23, 2011)

That someone can have me 'figured out'. I'd like to think I'm more unpredictable than most people at a certain level that would leave people 'not quite sure'.

That despite my chase for perfection in every aspect of my life. I fear that someday I will achieve it and still not be HAPPY. If that happens then my life will mean nothing and everything 'perfect' would be pointless.


----------



## Frenger868 (Apr 11, 2011)

I am afrid of anything old and nautical. Especially an abandoned boat launch or a dock. Also, I hate abandoned places, like a huge empty rocky beach, with an old crumbling boat launch... I just hate huge spaces that are completely devoid of human life, its so lonesome.


----------



## LeftyFretz (Feb 12, 2011)

I fear getting locked-in-syndrome. I actually started lifting weights and running back in the day so I would have less of a chance of getting the brain stem stroke LOL. 

Also after an old friend committed suicide in Sept 08 and an old college roommate attempting I just always carry that in the back of my mind that it may happen again to anyone I associate with.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

Ants. One or two is okay I get a minor panic attack. More than that, and I pass out.

Needles. I was injected with anabolic steroids by my birth parents when I was a young child and have never gotten over needles since. I refuse vaccinations and blood tests. If I have to test for anything I'd rather pay hundreds of dollars to get a saliva version of the test than a blood test.

Girls. I honestly feel like I was put in the wrong body.


----------



## MelysCariad (Jan 26, 2011)

... Ventriloquist dummies.....


----------



## Emptyheart101 (May 18, 2011)

I'm afraid of the car doors opening on me when I drive..or if I'm sitting in the back seat, I sit in the middle..not the sides.
I'm afraid of getting pedicures in nail salons because I read about so many people catching infections from unsanitized equipment they use.
I'm afraid of public restrooms.
I'm afraid of getting blood drawn.


----------



## dustbunnies (May 18, 2011)

I used to sleepwalk when I was a kid... One time I almost run out of the house (good thing my parents saw me). Now I fear that one day, I might sleepwalk again and do something embarrassing/crazy/stupid.


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

I'm afraid of biting into fruit and realizing there's a bug inside. the thought just kills me.


----------



## StormyGirlOdd (May 20, 2011)

*I am terrified!*

driving over bridges induce panic attacks for me
needles and seeing my own blood terrifies me, i faint most dr visits.
being the center of attention is mortifying


----------



## Quietguy90 (May 9, 2011)

I have a weird one 

This doesn'f affect me often but every once in a while ill get freaked out by mirrors or anything reflective. Almost like someone could sneak up on me and what i see in the mirror isnt an accurate depiction of the world. Weird huh


----------



## aussiegal (Mar 18, 2011)

I think I have a wacky one, I'm scared of getting mad cow disease, so won't eat any beef or beef products. Even though I know we don't have it in Australia, I don't trust shops and manufacturers not to include beef from overseas (like china).


----------



## TheOutsider (Mar 4, 2010)

Revenwyn said:


> Ants. One or two is okay I get a minor panic attack. More than that, and I pass out.


I can't stand ants. Just thinking about that is making my skin crawl.

Another fear, opening doors. Especially car doors.


----------



## SuperStrawberry (May 11, 2011)

* Anything touching, damaging, or getting anywhere near my eyes... Recently, I had an eye infection, so I went to the doctor, and he squeezed the area right below my eye where my eyelashes are. I just can't even think about that without covering my face and shivering.

* Anything involving vomiting.

* When you first turn off a TV and it's dark, and the thing glows strangely for a few moments.

And relating to my anxiety issues...

* Using public bathrooms. It's been that way for years, but it recently got way worse. In my school, they've taken to doing random drug tests over the past couple of years, and you have to go to the bathroom and pee in a cup RIGHT THEN, or else you have to sit there until you can. But the nurses from the place that administers the drug tests won't leave. They are waiting right outside your stall, and there are other people in there being drug tested too. They've done it to me once, and I was there for 2 hours until they eventually told me to just go back to class. I just _couldn't do it._ So they made me go outside and tell my principal that I couldn't do it. A 16-year-old girl had to tell her 50-something male principal in front of half her grade that she couldn't pee. I was seriously about to cry. At first he was super insensitive, but after an hour or so he finally realized it wasn't gonna happen and said I could just try again next time. It was, without a doubt, one of the absolute worst experiences I have ever had in school, and if it ever happens again, then I am simply going home no matter what the repercussions.

* When I call/text someone I'm interested in, and they don't respond either in a timely fashion or at all, I get this irrational fear that they hate me and never want to have anything to do with me ever again, even when I know for a fact that this isn't true. This is currently making everything suck.


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

Hemorrhoids.

I've never had them but I've seen pictures and it is terrifying(!) 
Sometimes I find myself compulsively searching for causes for it so I can avoid it.

TERRIFYING.

(yes I totally necrobumped a four year old thread to talk about hemorrhoids)


----------



## Saleemaslam (Nov 22, 2014)

Terrified of snails!!!!


----------



## peachypeach (Oct 9, 2014)

fear of blood, fear of fear, i have feared it all.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

I have too many, so I'll just list my top 3:


Small insects/arachnids/animals that move quickly and/or erratically. They have to be big enough that I can see their legs or wings moving, but small enough that I can fit them in my hand. Spiders, centipedes, moths, crickets/grasshoppers, and bats, in particular, but mice and lizards sometimes have this effect on me, too, if they're not "pets". Really tiny spiders or moths don't bother me at all.
Bears. They eat people. Everyone should be afraid of them.
Being abducted by aliens. I don't believe in them, but I have nightmares about them, and they're very, very bad.


----------



## PoppySeed (Nov 24, 2014)

Magpies freak me out, I keep waiting for something bad to happen.


----------



## drummerboy45 (Jul 29, 2010)

Women's armpits


----------



## Passchendaele (Oct 7, 2014)

Being buried alive. Obviously, that's never happened to me before. I'm not claustrophobic, although I have a thing about being trapped underground. That situation a few years ago with those miners in Chile, it was all over the news and every time I ran across a story I'd freak, cold sweats, pit-of -stomach anxiety. What was worse, ironically, was when they were rescued, they had to enter a steel cage about the size of a coffin and then they would be slowly pulled to the surface. Oh....God.... I heard that a doctor was lowered down to them, and he gave them Lorzapam, or something, to keep then calm. You'd have to have hit me on head with a hammer! Unconscious is the only way I'd do something like that.

The weird thing about the fear of being buried alive is that it always hits me after I've gone to bed. I don't have nightmares about it, but I'll wake up in the middle of the night, and I can't stop thinking about it, to the point where I'm afraid I'm running out of air. I have to force myself to take deep, even breaths or I'd start hyperventilating. It doesn't happen every night, but it does happen a lot.


----------



## nervousbat (Nov 16, 2014)

Caterpillars! XD If one is on me I go into hysterics! I have no control over it and it's completely ridiculous. Lol I also used to be terrified of E.T.! He freaked me out as a kid!


----------



## WanderingMind001 (May 4, 2014)

Being underwater/drowning, almost all bugs, driving(i can drive now but i'm still not too into it), doing anything that keeps me up on my toes, flying in an airplane(when it's going up or down), rollercoasters that loop, going to unfamiliar places to fufill an obligation...i have general anxiety btw. I've been working on some of these fears though. I see some improvement.


----------



## Satoni (Aug 20, 2014)

Getting an electric shock. 

Not just getting struck by lightning, which is quite rational, but even like the possibility of getting a static shock off a metal doorknob or a car door makes me paranoid!


----------



## East (Jul 22, 2013)

I always check public mirrors to see if they're two-way


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

I fear that my parents spread rumors about me to their friends and family, which reinforces my belief that most of my family members look down on me or think I'm a bad influence.

I hope all of that is irrational and untrue. Otherwise, not even my own family is a safezone.

---------

I also have a fear of having a bad/awkward posture, as well as a fear of shifting posture when sitting near people. So I freeze up.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

I'm walking and fall into a hole that fits my dimensions exactly, no room to move, completely stranded.


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

Floating at the surface of the sea, looking down, and seeing a big black shadow underneath.

The fear of falling asleep with my head on top of my arm, blocking blood circulation, before waking up realizing my member is numb and stays that way for good.

That split second where you lift your head from the sink to look at the mirror and you're afraid of realizing there's something behind you looking back into the reflection.

Being buried alive.


----------



## Gus954 (Jul 25, 2013)

getting dropped off in a black neighborhood at 4am


----------



## Nilrem (Jan 13, 2014)

Classic and bebop jazz music makes me anxious, and I panic when ever the drummer busts his/her nut (which is about every other song with that crap). :mumThankfully that crap is played seldom. 

Oh, and spiders. I'm ok with the tiny ones, but the ones that are big and run fast make me run for the hills. LOL


----------



## ImAPersonToo (Dec 10, 2014)

Fear of suffocating in the night from being too tightly wound up in my covers. Because of this I always make sure that either my face or feet are exposed to the open air before I fall asleep.

Fear of the sink disposal turning on while my hand is inside. Because of this I freak out if utensils ever get caught inside, as I am forced to reach in to retrieve them.

Fear of swimming in public pools if no one else is in the water. I have thoughts in the back of my mind that there are sharks lurking below. I used to be an athletic swimmer and I could never do laps alone. I would always ask a buddy to swim with me during 5am practice, and could never just be in the pool by myself. Our high school had an olympic size swimming pool that had a depth of 10 meters for the diving class to practice in. Just looking down from the surface used to paralyze me.

Fear of social interaction. It goes beyond just social anxiety. I am always forced to psyche myself up before even seeing my closest friends. If we're planning to have a party or something, I'll always be on the fence about attending - not because I don't want to see them, but rather because I'm afraid of having nothing to talk about once I'm there. The sad thing is that I'm known as a pretty outgoing guy, and a storyteller amongst them. Little do they know I have this deep seeded fear that I have to overcome every time I see them.


----------



## SaladDays (Nov 26, 2013)

Sin said:


> elevators
> cockroaches


If you hate cockroaches, don't go to Florida ;P


----------



## Nilrem (Jan 13, 2014)

SaladDays said:


> If you hate cockroaches, don't go to Florida ;P


They are HUGE in Florida! :no


----------



## Relz (Oct 31, 2011)

I have a severe phobia of a certain type of bug that comes out in the spring. I can't even look at pictures of them. I can't leave my house when they're around and I can never hold a job because I'd have to quit as soon as it gets warm again. It's a HUGE problem; a way bigger life-ruiner than my SA.


----------



## Zyriel (May 20, 2011)

None of these anymore lol. But when I was a kid, the Loch Ness monster, pretty much a plesiosaur coming out of the shower head and biting my head off haha. And pools or any dark water at night, for the same reason lol.









Then from seeing X-files, and Dark Skies, being abducted by aliens while I was sleeping. Not about "dying" but trapped, experimented on, and getting probes up my butt lol. That would even extend to like ET and his light finger >_> Look at that face, we all know what he's up too!









Ohh when I was really small, the cat lady from the Haunted mansion ride at Disneyland lol everytime I saw a vacant sofa hahaha would cringe and expect to see her:









Oh and the giant Yeti in the Matterhorn ride lol:




(Well the original one lol, turns were way sharper and it used to have this giant Yeti that was a lot larger than the size of those ones I think. Back when they still had the 'Skyway' ride that would go through the middle of the Matterhorn.)

Not sure if they were just irrational fears, more of awe-inspiring intrigue at the same time hahaha!


----------



## pocketbird (Jun 30, 2014)

Mr Bacon said:


> Floating at the surface of the sea, looking down, and seeing a big black shadow underneath.


^ Oo terrifying, that scares me too!

Worms, I wish I could float a little above the surface when it rains outside.

Being smaller than everything around me, like in honey I shrunk the kids.

Mirrors in the dark.. the idea of someone staring at me through one while i'm sleeping :um


----------



## thetown (Aug 16, 2014)

I'm scared of getting a bad grade on an exam and college rejection letters. LOL


----------



## Fairykins (Nov 5, 2014)

Whenever I walk in an underpass, I have this fear that it will break and the cars or train will crush me.


----------



## Anjelliex (Dec 7, 2014)

I have this weird thing.. Not sure if it's a fear.. But I'm always really really worried people are watching me. But not just that cause I'm sure a lot of you are worried about that... But like when I'm sitting down somewhere on my laptop.. and I'm sitting in front of a window, I'm always worried there's someone looking through the window watching what I'm doing on the laptop. I can't go onto people's profiles very often cause I'm scared that person is actually watching me... 

Also the same sort of thing but with my Ipod. I get worried that people have gotten into my Ipod so that they listen to what I'm listening to. So I then have to skip all the "stupid" songs and put on songs that I think that person would like..? (This depends on how confident I'm feeling that day)...

I really hope I'm not the only person that's like this.

Anyway, back to proper fears.
I'm scared of my phone ringing, dying (being murdered more so), people (especially in my area) and slugs~


----------



## nothing else (Oct 27, 2013)

I fear when I have no snow tires and there is a blizzard with black ice that I might get into a car crash. So I stay off the roads.


----------



## borntodie19 (Oct 29, 2014)

Fear of silence


----------



## Jkraft (Dec 22, 2014)

Shellfish. Terrified of shellfish. Might have something to do with having had pet hermit crabs as pets and watching their limbs fall off as they died.


----------



## annshbharadwaj (Dec 20, 2014)

Girls and everything specially girls


----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)

weird fear that ill get some bacteria disease and lose my limbs 
fear ill choke on pills so i only take liquid meds or something or chew up the pills 
whenever something simple such as a pain or something in my body or skin happens I instantly look up what it could be and start worrying thinking I'm gonna die

I have more but those are all I can think of rn


----------



## meoww (Jan 6, 2014)

I'm afraid of getting my picture taken or being video taped, but I think that's a pretty common one for people with social anxiety... I'm always worried when I'm around cameras or out in public that I'll get photographed or videotaped :O


----------



## meoww (Jan 6, 2014)

Whoops posted my last one too soon....

I'm also always worried about being watched


----------



## waterdude125 (Nov 3, 2014)

I believe all fears are all irrational to some extent but here is my list of fears.

People
Heights
Bugs
Loud Noise- I used to not be able to leave my room when a vacuum or hair dryer was on. Now I can't just be in the same room as a vacuum that is on but I can use a hair dryer. I also still prefer to stay in my room.
Projectiles- I used to run whenever whenever someone why try to throw something at me. I still flinch sometimes when I see a ball in the air. I also scream.


----------



## Freucinska (Dec 11, 2014)

_"Water from the bathroom. I just can't refill my bottle using it, even though it's the same water that I would get from the kitchen."_

YES! I have the same problem -- bathroom water is definitely not the same as kitchen water. (OK, logically I know it is, but in my mind, it is not -- it is tainted, and not for human consumption). Also, I am ridiculously tormented with the "dirty bathroom horrors" -- nightmares about disgusting sinks and showers that are caked with dirt and soap scum and straggles of black dirty hair in the drain...)


----------



## romeoindespair (Oct 16, 2014)

I have one from playing Mario 64. Theres one part where everythings alive and trying to kill you. Books and pianos have sharp teeth and chase you

So when I was younger I used to think chairs and things were just on the verge of jumping out and taking out a chunk.


----------



## megsy00 (Nov 5, 2013)

I'm terrified a spider will sneak up on me and attack me... I hate hate hate spiders and I think they are all out to get me


----------



## Forlorned (Apr 24, 2016)

(my worst) seeing someone outside my house looking into my house through a window or door while I am inside, bees, and being a burden


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Seems like most of my fears are irrational. Driving and "accidentally" bumping into something in a construction zone. Being yelled at even though I've done nothing wrong on the job. Being rejected on a whim (though you just can't control that, really). Just negative stuff. I have a phobia of life.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

* Cooked eggs. I don't know why, and it doesn't matter how they are cooked. I won't eat if someone has cooked them before I can get my food, and I have to use the plate/bowl and cutlery from the bottom of the pile for the next few days so I don't use the same ones they used, or the ones that got washed with the eggy things.

* Portuguese millipedes. If I see one in my room at night and then it goes missing before I can get someone to get rid of it for me, I won't sleep in my room. I sleep on the couch. This has only happened twice that I can remember. I look for them in every part of the shower I can before I'll get in it, and when we had wooden floor, I looked under my bed with a torch a few times a night before going to sleep.

* Cuttlefish bones. I don't know why. My sister used to need them for her jewellery making course, and when I saw them, I got scared of them/didn't like them. She liked chasing me through the house with them so she could scrape them on me or throw them at me.

* People in photos being able to see me. I know they can't, but I used to think they could. If I embarrassed myself in front of a photo of people, I would move my hand in front of their face to erase the memory of what happened.

* Blowing my house up by plugging something into a power point, or getting electrocuted. I imagine a loud bang and my hand/arm and face exploding when I plug things in, but it has gotten better than it was. I had to remind myself how many people would be plugging things in all the time with nothing bad happening.

* Ceiling fans. We have never had one, but when I go to other places that have them, I imagine the fan falling from the ceiling while it is going and then cutting me up.

* Between 2009 and 2014, I didn't sit on the floor because I thought I would feel like I was trapped and not be able to get up again. I still feel like that sometimes now.


----------



## Rickets (May 5, 2014)

Silent Memory said:


> * *People in photos being able to see me. I know they can't, but I used to think they could*. If I embarrassed myself in front of a photo of people, I would move my hand in front of their face to erase the memory of what happened.




Oh wow me too! Especially primary school class pics...I wonder how common it is.

As for the topic it's a common one which is flying....but I wouldn't consider it irrational since theres been a few planes crash the last few years due to depressed pilots or error or what not. The feeling of not being able to do anything...

Also ET the movie is very creepy to me. I'd rather watch a horror movie than watch that guy dying in the creek where he is all pale and white.


----------



## MamaDoe (Dec 15, 2015)

A random person calling me and repeating the same words over and over in a monotone voice.

LMAO I know it's dumb, But it scares the Firebolt! out of me.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

MamaDoe said:


> A random person calling me and repeating the same words over and over in a monotone voice.
> 
> LMAO I know it's dumb, But it scares the Firebolt! out of me.


But can't you just hang up? LOL?


----------



## MamaDoe (Dec 15, 2015)

thekloWN said:


> But can't you just hang up? LOL?


I think within first 10 seconds I would be paralysed from fear. By then it's too late, the deed has been done.


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

I'm not scared of lions, and tigers, and bears, but I'm scared of loving you water bugs.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

romeoindespair said:


> I have one from playing Mario 64. Theres one part where everythings alive and trying to kill you. Books and pianos have sharp teeth and chase you
> 
> So when I was younger I used to think chairs and things were just on the verge of jumping out and taking out a chunk.


The barking ball on a chain was scary, and so were the big block things that fell and squashed you.


----------



## Nspire (May 23, 2016)

Silent Memory said:


> The barking ball on a chain was scary, and so were the big block things that fell and squashed you.


Lol so cute.


----------

